# Great Article on Herd Interactions & Housing



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I really enjoyed this article. I've observed so many of the behaviors mentioned in the article but this is very well put together. The information about introducing single goats particularly struck a chord with me, I have a strict rule against it in my doe herd. The information that was new for me was the idea of overhead hay racks and hay racks up high with platforms.

Enjoy!
https://backyardgoats.iamcountryside.com/feed-housing/how-to-house-goats-harmoniously/


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:neat:


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Great article. Thanks for sharing! As I get my doe barn arranged I'm going to try some of these ideas.


----------



## Chris488 (Sep 4, 2018)

I'll check it out, thanks!


----------



## DaGoatandPugLady (Nov 19, 2018)

SalteyLove said:


> I really enjoyed this article. I've observed so many of the behaviors mentioned in the article but this is very well put together. The information about introducing single goats particularly struck a chord with me, I have a strict rule against it in my doe herd. The information that was new for me was the idea of overhead hay racks and hay racks up high with platforms.
> 
> Enjoy!
> https://backyardgoats.iamcountryside.com/feed-housing/how-to-house-goats-harmoniously/


Thanks for the read, I enjoyed that article


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Good article. Thanks for sharing!


----------

